# Twilight Princess HD General Thread



## pokedude729 (Jan 15, 2016)

So, the game has a new dungeon... 
provided you have the Amiibo.

This is very rude, as preorders sold out soon after the direct, and I've yet to see a restock. Thus, no Amiibo, and I can't get the full experience. 

What are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 15, 2016)

I have to say that it is unfair for those who missed the preorder.


----------



## Tao (Jan 15, 2016)

I've got the pre-order, but I think it's pretty bull****. Yea, it's an optional dungeon, but it's a pretty significant bit of content...I mean, it's an entire dungeon. It should be in the game by default.


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

you aren't able to pre-order the game+amiibo anymore? man, i'm happy i did when i did.

game is for me, amiibo for my boyfriend but looks like i'll need the amiibo now.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 15, 2016)

Depends on the functionality of the other 5 amiibo. Apart from the Wolf Link amiibo, they said that the Smash Bros. series figures would also work with this game. If you can unlock the same dungeon with just the regular Link amiibo, then I don't think it's as big of a deal as people make it out to be.

That's still up in the air though, so assuming it unlocks only with the Wolf Link amiibo, it's pretty crappy.


----------



## Justin (Jan 15, 2016)

Maybe we should wait until we have more information than just the French name of content before passing judgement? For all we know, it could be practically nothing. Maybe it's just a boss rush kinda deal.

It's an interesting culture we've reached where we make immediate judgement off a leaked description in another language without actually seeing the content. No wonder why companies hate these leaks and do everything to avoid them.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2016)

idc
amiibo aren't that hard for me to get here (selfish) so as long as i'm fine (selfish) then i dont care (selfish again yolo). but even with that said, ninty seem to be aware of the amiibo shortage now and seem to be fixing it.
pre orders for the bundle will open up again sooner or later, plus they said that the stand alone amiibo will become available at a later date - so it's not a "haha lol u missed the bundle pre order sux 2 b u" scenario, it's basically if you get the pre-order bundle then you get early access to the feature. so i dont really see the problem, at least amiibo are actually getting some use for once (still annoyed buying the smash dlc character amiibo doesnt unlock their character in game, i'd much prefer to buy a $15 figure incl. DLC then drop $5 on the DLC alone)

also im going to go out on a limb and say the dungeon wont even be that impressive anyway so even if you dont have the amiibo you wont be missing much. baso what jubs said, i doubt its going to be an entire new dungeon with a brand new item that changes the game dramatically.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 15, 2016)

Jake. said:


> also im going to go out on a limb and say the dungeon wont even be that impressive anyway so even if you dont have the amiibo you wont be missing much. baso what jubs said, i doubt its going to be an entire new dungeon with a brand new item that changes the game dramatically.


After having looked up some more information on this, it seems the data saved to the amiibo can be loaded and used in Zelda U. That's likely why people are freaking out.
Even though they have no idea what the functionality actually is.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 15, 2016)

For anyone in the UK... The bundle has been made available here. I have only pre-ordered ONE copy.
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/games-w...cess-hd-limited-edition-t-shirt/11222705.html

EDIT: The Legend of Zelda Themed Design T-Shirt is effectively free when compared with Zavvi's price for just The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD Limited Edition shown here.
http://www.zavvi.com/games-wii-u/th...-wolf-link-amiibo-soundtrack-cd/11199460.html


----------



## lars708 (Jan 19, 2016)

Whilst it might be a pity that the pre-orders sold out, you can always get it later as the amiibo isn't limited edition or something.

Honestly, this is good, amiibo functionality that actually adds something. I hate the little things like the Mario Kart costumes. It is just not worth the €16 i have to pay for every figure if it just adds things like these...


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2016)

If you live in NA, I recommend stalking Amazon. Orders for TP HD bundles have gone up a few times, I haven't heard of them cancelling on people the way GameStop did with some of the Fire Emblem Fates pre-orders. 

The added dungeon doesn't bother me. People keep complaining that the amiibo don't have enough functionality, but this one could potentially add gameplay for those who get it, or who know someone who gets it. It's not like it's locking an already existing part of the game so that people can no longer access it. 

DLC done right is DLC that adds to an already complete experience, which this feels like it's doing. Some companies sell the incomplete product and then try to sell the rest. On something people already purchased. Blegh.


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2016)

there goes nintendo ruining things again
like there weren't enough useless hunks of plastic


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 19, 2016)

Cory said:


> there goes nintendo ruining things again
> like there weren't enough useless hunks of plastic


I don't find them useless and I have 158 of them currently. 

I happen to like the little quirks that they bring to Nintendo games tbth.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2016)

"_Using the Wolf Link amiibo at a certain place will allow you to play “Thorough Battle: Trial of the Beast” (perhaps this is the Twilight Cave we heard about last week). If you clear this while owning the “Giant Wallet”, you’ll earn the “Bottomless Wallet”. This lets you hold up to 9,999 Rupees, compared to Giant Wallet’s maximum of 1,000. The leak also mentions something about how Link’s health inside normal dungeons can be recovered by the amount of hearts you preserved in the exclusive dungeon._"


and for those curious here's what the other Zelda amiibo do;
- Link and Toon Link fully replenish arrows
- Zelda and Sheik completely restore hearts
- Ganondorf means you’ll receive twice as much damage from enemies

http://nintendoeverything.com/famitsu-sheds-light-on-zelda-twilight-princess-hds-amiibo-features/


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2016)

So the other amiibo are just like cheats?? BORING that is no fun!


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2016)

lars708 said:


> So the other amiibo are just like cheats?? BORING that is no fun!



Except Ganondorf.
Use him + Hero mode on a 3 heart run. Have fun dying in a single hit from anything!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Except Ganondorf.
> Use him + Hero mode on a 3 heart run. Have fun dying in a single hit from anything!



O yes true, i might try that actually...


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 20, 2016)

I honestly don't care if Nintendo restricts certain things to amiibo-only. I'm really just getting the game to enjoy the TP experience again, in HD. While it is a tad unfair, the Wolf Link amiibo shouldn't be that hard to find considering it's coming in a bundle with the game and independently.


----------



## Cory (Jan 20, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't find them useless and I have 158 of them currently.
> 
> I happen to like the little quirks that they bring to Nintendo games tbth.



i didn't mean literally useless. but i get your point. the problem i have with it is that it is $12 (i think) and it does not enhance your game that much for most games. well this game would be the exception to that.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> i didn't mean literally useless. but i get your point. the problem i have with it is that it is $12 (i think) and it does not enhance your game that much for most games. well this game would be the exception to that.


Point well taken.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2016)

here's an official trailer for the wolf link amiibo


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't like that they have on-disc DLC locked behind amiibo.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I don't like that they have on-disc DLC locked behind amiibo.



I'd hardly call it DLC. It's basically a spin off dungeon where all you do is fight enemies in order to beat your current record and get a better wallet at the end. If this was an actual proper dungeon which added more elements to the games SL then I'd understand, but all you get is a bigger wallet, which basically only helps with the magic armor or whatever it's called - which iirc you only get near the end of the game, and the game is easy enough as is, so I personally don't see the issue here. I'm more happy about amiibo actually getting a proper function in game rather than being trophy items.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 20, 2016)

I LOVE Twilight Princess, it's my favorite Zelda game. I am really excited for this game to come out. Anyways, I would love to play the new dungeon to be honest but if I never get the chance to I probably won't mind. I think it should be an official part of the game and who knows, it might even be a part of the actual game eventually! I kind of also hope not though, or at least if it does it won't impact the story all that much, because the original story is sooo good


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> I LOVE Twilight Princess, it's my favorite Zelda game. I am really excited for this game to come out. Anyways, I would love to play the new dungeon to be honest but if I never get the chance to I probably won't mind. I think it should be an official part of the game and who knows, it might even be a part of the actual game eventually! I kind of also hope not though, or at least if it does it won't impact the story all that much, because the original story is sooo good



It probably wont come to the full game without the amiibo. Splatoon is like 6 months old already, and is at the end of it's content release, the amiibo challenges are still locked behind amiibo.
And yes, I'm pretty sure it's not even related to the games SL. It's basically a mini dungeon where you go to each room beating enemies, and if you complete it, you get the wallet that holds 10,000 rupees. It's basically a side-quest that has no effects on the games storyline


----------



## lars708 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow what a disappointment is that Wolf Link amiibo, it is just another Cave of Ordeals...


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 28, 2016)

In my opinion, just the making of TP for a third time is already useless, so... sorry for those who are so hyped with it, but I couldn't care less


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 28, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> In my opinion, just the making of TP for a third time is already useless, so... sorry for those who are so hyped with it, but I couldn't care less



well it was really only made once so far

the Wii version is just the GameCube game with everything flipped horizontally and ****ty controls


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 28, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> the Wii version is just the GameCube game with everything flipped horizontally and *****ty controls*


and the Wii U version is just Nintendo rectifying THAT mistake...


----------



## lars708 (Jan 29, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> and the Wii U version is just Nintendo rectifying THAT mistake...



"Mistake"

I played The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess on the Wii without any issues whatsoever. I had a great time! 
The aiming is really nice and surprisingly accurate!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 29, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> and the Wii U version is just Nintendo rectifying THAT mistake...



I'd say I'm hoping they fix the other mistakes too, but that'd practically be the same as redoing 95% of the game.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 3, 2016)

meh. just pretend the dlc is not there. I doubt they'll shove it down your throat like some other games like to do. coughskylanderscough


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking forward to playing through it again, updated textures look great. Going to feel weird with everything mirrored.

cant say the same for Ilia's duckface in the trailer though


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like mirrored world is confirmed for hero mode, yaaay!!!



Spoiler: right handed link


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2016)

Gandalf said:


> Looks like mirrored world is confirmed for hero mode, yaaay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: right handed link



so basically GC version regular mode Wii version hero mode??


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 5, 2016)

Jake. said:


> so basically GC version regular mode Wii version hero mode??



yea, and then ganondorf mode for salty gc fans who think it is too easy.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gandalf said:


> yea, and then ganondorf mode for salty gc fans who think it is too easy.



Now they'll get salty because of the ridiculous difficulty >:3


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

16 days.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 17, 2016)

Javocado said:


> 16 days.


Omg yes!!!!


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 17, 2016)

Hopefully I will have finished my first run of the Fates games by the time this comes out. This will be my first time playing TP and I'm so excited!


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh wow, I haven't looked into any news for the Wii U version since the initial news was released about it.

Well, TP is definitely one of my favorite LoZ games, but I was put-off by how it didn't look that much different than the original Gamecube version, so it would've been just a waste of money since I could just do a new save if I wanted to replay... but these shots of the game look so good! I suppose I might get it after all!


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 2, 2016)

Bumping this thread with some relevant information.

I got the game two days early, so I'm playing it now. The graphical updates are pretty and of expected quality, but they do come at a price. I'm noticing a lot of slowdown in the game, mostly in detailed and large areas, like Link's house and Faron Woods. In cutscenes it also happens when the game is loading in new assets, meaning the music doesn't sync up with the scenes as it should. This was especially bothersome in the cutscene where Link first encounters the Twilight. The music was a full 3-4 seconds ahead by the end of it. Sound effects still play when they should, as animations and sound effects are triggered together.

Some things to note: I'm playing it in off-TV mode, but this shouldn't make a difference. It's the disc version of the game, so I'm not sure if digital copies will have the same problems.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 2, 2016)

That's unfortunate.

I did hear of similar things happening with the original, at least from one friend of mine, but they were emulating it, so I'm not sure that was an ideal situation. I guess I'll have to wait and see. Either way, looking forward to playing this game for the first time. ;;


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 2, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> I did hear of similar things happening with the original, at least from one friend of mine, but they were emulating it, so I'm not sure that was an ideal situation. I guess I'll have to wait and see. Either way, looking forward to playing this game for the first time. ;;


I played TP on both the GC and Wii, and never had slowdown, so I assume that was the emulator.

Anyway, I just played through that entire part again, just to check whether it was actually the off-TV rendering (even though I dismissed the idea), and it is. It plays fine on my TV, there's no slowdown whatsoever.

Other small nigglings though:
- Horseback riding has been changed, but whether or not it's an improvement is up to opinion. The new style of controlling is to tilt the control stick all the way right if you want Epona to start turning that way while riding. Before it was up and right. I prefer the old style myself.
- When horseback riding there was always this small squeaky noise that played at random intervals. This sound is much more noticeable now, and it's pissing me off.
- Ilia has that HD duckface.

For the rest, I'm positive about it. It's great to see Midna and Zant in all their detail, since it was previously blurred out so much. Models are still kinda blocky, and animations are still kinda wooden at times, but we were never promised a Wind Waker HD-style re-release anyway. All I hope for is that off-TV play will be fixed soon.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Bumping this thread with some relevant information.
> 
> I got the game two days early, so I'm playing it now. The graphical updates are pretty and of expected quality, but they do come at a price. I'm noticing a lot of slowdown in the game, mostly in detailed and large areas, like Link's house and Faron Woods. In cutscenes it also happens when the game is loading in new assets, meaning the music doesn't sync up with the scenes as it should. This was especially bothersome in the cutscene where Link first encounters the Twilight. The music was a full 3-4 seconds ahead by the end of it. Sound effects still play when they should, as animations and sound effects are triggered together.
> 
> Some things to note: I'm playing it in off-TV mode, but this shouldn't make a difference. It's the disc version of the game, so I'm not sure if digital copies will have the same problems.



Really? I played the game at a friend's house for about an hour and it was totally fine. I mean the game is locked to 30 fps but so is the original so i don't mind that. Never experienced any slowdown.


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Bumping this thread with some relevant information.
> 
> I got the game two days early, so I'm playing it now. The graphical updates are pretty and of expected quality, but they do come at a price. I'm noticing a lot of slowdown in the game, mostly in detailed and large areas, like Link's house and Faron Woods. In cutscenes it also happens when the game is loading in new assets, meaning the music doesn't sync up with the scenes as it should. This was especially bothersome in the cutscene where Link first encounters the Twilight. The music was a full 3-4 seconds ahead by the end of it. Sound effects still play when they should, as animations and sound effects are triggered together.
> 
> Some things to note: I'm playing it in off-TV mode, but this shouldn't make a difference. It's the disc version of the game, so I'm not sure if digital copies will have the same problems.



Do you mean like this?






They say it's mostly related to fog effects though and not seen much contrary to your experience though.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

Justin said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> -snip-
> 
> They say it's mostly related to fog effects though and not seen much contrary to your experience though.


It was much earlier in the game, like the starting hour. There's no huge effects there. But as I noted in my follow-up post, I only experienced the slowdown with off-TV play. When I played the game on my TV that part ran fine.

Game speed is probably affected by the FPS, hence the lock, but a drop to about 27 is (somewhat) acceptable, going down to 24 is pushing it. I'm talking about experiencing a drop to about 15 or even 10 FPS.

What I said is only relevant to those planning to play the game in off-TV. I prefer playing that way, so I got pretty annoyed when I found out the slowdown was caused by off-TV rendering.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> It was much earlier in the game, like the starting hour. There's no huge effects there. But as I noted in my follow-up post, I only experienced the slowdown with off-TV play. When I played the game on my TV that part ran fine.
> 
> Game speed is probably affected by the FPS, hence the lock, but a drop to about 27 is (somewhat) acceptable, going down to 24 is pushing it. I'm talking about experiencing a drop to about 15 or even 10 FPS.
> 
> What I said is only relevant to those planning to play the game in off-TV. I prefer playing that way, so I got pretty annoyed when I found out the slowdown was caused by off-TV rendering.



Oh you are close to your Wii U right? It could be an issue with the connection between the Game-Pad and the console. It could also be a temporary glitch. For example my Splatoon game sometimes has out of sync music as well and everything needs to load at least a minute. It's fixed when i restart the software though!


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> I'm talking about experiencing a drop to about 15 or even 10 FPS.



Yeah that's horrible and definitely not acceptable if related to the game directly and not the Gamepad acting up. Hope that's all it is. Either that or maybe something is wrong with your disc? I'm sure this would have been mentioned in a review otherwise.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Oh you are close to your Wii U right? It could be an issue with the connection between the Game-Pad and the console. It could also be a temporary glitch. For example my Splatoon game sometimes has out of sync music as well and everything needs to load at least a minute. It's fixed when i restart the software though!


I'm not too far away from the system, though I have experienced de-sync at times. However, it's often paired with visual tearing and sound loss. I did not experience those two during these moments of slowdown, and the lag in Faron Woods was persistent. It wasn't there before or after that short part. Cutscenes would also not desync.



Justin said:


> Yeah that's horrible and definitely not acceptable if related to the game directly and not the Gamepad acting up. Hope that's all it is. Either that or maybe something is wrong with your disc? I'm sure this would have been mentioned in a review otherwise.


It could be a disc issue, but I think it would've happened even while playing on TV if that was the case. Also, reviewers for the most part do not see if off-TV play brings up any problems, unless they're forced to use it (like with Hyrule Warriors co-op).


I'll go play the beginning part using off-TV again and see if I run into the same problems, just to be sure if it was a one-time issue or if it'll be a persistent problem.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 3, 2016)

Sadly I can now confirm that it IS a problem with off-TV play. I tried to vary the distance to the Wii U system as well, and the problems I mentioned were present even while I was basically on top of it.

The lag experienced in Link's house is situational. It happens when the camera is facing certain directions.
In the Faron Woods area, just running towards where you need to go drops FPS to about 15~20, though it'll sometimes jump back up to 25~30.

Most telling is this. At 2:25 in this cutscene, there's a musical cue to give an extra effect to Link discovering the Twilight. When playing off-TV, the music is so out of sync that this cue happens when it shows Link's face looking around (starts at 2:20 in the video), before it cuts to the wall. So yeah, non-looping music desyncs quickly in cutscenes.

I was really hoping it was a one-time thing.

But there you go. People that plan to play TPHD in off-TV mode: expect some annoying lag/slowdown (or play on your TV).


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Sadly I can now confirm that it IS a problem with off-TV play. I tried to vary the distance to the Wii U system as well, and the problems I mentioned were present even while I was basically on top of it.
> 
> The lag experienced in Link's house is situational. It happens when the camera is facing certain directions.
> In the Faron Woods area, just running towards where you need to go drops FPS to about 15~20, though it'll sometimes jump back up to 25~30.
> ...



That's really strange and barely makes any sense. Off-TV shouldn't effect the performance of anything, it's just streaming the same game to the GamePad.

Thanks Funky Barn developers!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2016)

With Twilight Princess HD's restore hearts and arrows amiibo functionality.
What would happen if I happen to have both Zelda AND Sheik for hearts and both Link AND Toon Link for arrows?

Will what I am potentially thinking happen or is it literally one or the other once a day?


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 4, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> With Twilight Princess HD's restore hearts and arrows amiibo functionality.
> What would happen if I happen to have both Zelda AND Sheik for hearts and both Link AND Toon Link for arrows?
> 
> Will what I am potentially thinking happen or is it literally one or the other once a day?


Apart from Ganondorf and Wolf Link, you can use each amiibo once a day. So Link and Toon Link can be used in the same day, same for Zelda and Sheik.


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2016)

So I've played a bit now up to after visiting Hyrule Castle with Midna. Is it just me or are the controls/movement for Epona _terrible?_ I can't stand it, it's incredibly finicky with changing direction and keeps getting stuck on walls easily. Could have sworn it wasn't this bad in the originals!


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2016)

Justin said:


> So I've played a bit now up to after visiting Hyrule Castle with Midna. Is it just me or are the controls/movement for Epona _terrible?_ I can't stand it, it's incredibly finicky with changing direction and keeps getting stuck on walls easily. Could have sworn it wasn't this bad in the originals!



It's karma bcos you didn't make twilight princess banner


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 5, 2016)

Justin said:


> So I've played a bit now up to after visiting Hyrule Castle with Midna. Is it just me or are the controls/movement for Epona _terrible?_ I can't stand it, it's incredibly finicky with changing direction and keeps getting stuck on walls easily. Could have sworn it wasn't this bad in the originals!


Told you, man. Maybe it's improved for some people, but I hate it.
While Epona is moving, you need to push your stick all the way in the direction you want to go. Otherwise the turn is slow as all hell.


----------



## suede (Mar 5, 2016)

Does anyone know what the timers (or whatever) on the map are?


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2016)

Jake. said:


> It's karma bcos you didn't make twilight princess banner



that's really funny because I actually already made one earlier in the week in advance to put up and completely forgot to until this post

thanks jake



Reindeer said:


> Told you, man. Maybe it's improved for some people, but I hate it.
> While Epona is moving, you need to push your stick all the way in the direction you want to go. Otherwise the turn is slow as all hell.



Just looked up in the thread now that you said that. I actually completely missed your comments on Epona earlier so it's not even affected by hearing about it. 



suede said:


> Does anyone know what the timers (or whatever) on the map are?



I'm not sure what you're referring to? Maybe I'm not far enough. I never got far in the original.


----------



## suede (Mar 5, 2016)

Justin said:


> I'm not sure what you're referring to? Maybe I'm not far enough. I never got far in the original.



Not sure when it first started showing up, but it's only on the d-pad map.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 6, 2016)

Got my copy today WITH THE AMIIBO I'm so happy. Lucky we were able to find a store that had the bundle in stock.

My only regret is doing a full new playthrough of the Wii version last like August or whatever. It's like I know everything already even though it's been a while haha.


----------



## Tao (Mar 6, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> My only regret is doing a full new playthrough of the Wii version last like August or whatever. It's like I know everything already even though it's been a while haha.



I feel the same with that regret. I've had it 3 days now and it's still sat on my table all boxed up. It still feels like I finished the Wii version too recently, so I've not got the desire to play through it again yet.


It annoys me since the HD release got announced not long after I played the Wii version. I would have just waited for the HD version if I knew it was going to be a thing, especially since the visual quality of the Wii one gave me headaches ; - ;


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 6, 2016)

Tao said:


> I feel the same with that regret. I've had it 3 days now and it's still sat on my table all boxed up. It still feels like I finished the Wii version too recently, so I've not got the desire to play through it again yet.
> 
> 
> It annoys me since the HD release got announced not long after I played the Wii version. I would have just waited for the HD version if I knew it was going to be a thing, especially since the visual quality of the Wii one gave me headaches ; - ;



Exactly. Can't remember when I got the Wii game exactly, but I remember that I had first played it alongside Skyward Sword only to get "stuck" at one point (actually I think I just put it down and forgot about it) so I started a new playthrough in like July-August last year after playing through Skyward Sword again (which I got stuck on but beat in the second playthrough).

When I started today it felt like "yeah yeah yeah" as the cutscenes played and whatnot. I knew where to go and what to do and it honestly irritated me. Like I wouldn't know what to do if you asked me right now but if I was playing and came to that point I would know it like I've played it 30 times (kinda like Super Paper Mario which I'm currently replaying for the fourth time).

The only thing I can really say is that it takes after the Gamecube version so everything is mirrored, which I'm not used to. I'm sure I'll change my tone when I get to some of the later dungeons- I swear those things were fantastic.


----------



## Tao (Mar 6, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Exactly. Can't remember when I got the Wii game exactly, but I remember that I had first played it alongside Skyward Sword only to get "stuck" at one point (actually I think I just put it down and forgot about it) so I started a new playthrough in like July-August last year after playing through Skyward Sword again (which I got stuck on but beat in the second playthrough).
> 
> When I started today it felt like "yeah yeah yeah" as the cutscenes played and whatnot. I knew where to go and what to do and it honestly irritated me. Like I wouldn't know what to do if you asked me right now but if I was playing and came to that point I would know it like I've played it 30 times (kinda like Super Paper Mario which I'm currently replaying for the fourth time).
> 
> The only thing I can really say is that it takes after the Gamecube version so everything is mirrored, which I'm not used to. I'm sure I'll change my tone when I get to some of the later dungeons- I swear those things were fantastic.



I got the Wii game like a year ago when I started playing through all the Wii games I missed (because I never had a Wii). It's still way too fresh in my mind though, kind of in the same way where I couldn't describe any of it from the top of my head but as soon as I play the game, I know I'll remember the solution to every puzzle...

I remember when I picked up WW:HD for the first time since the Gamecube version and I had totally forgot 90% of the game even existed. I don't really want to wait a decade before I open TP:HD though xD


I'll more than likely pick it up when I'm finished with what I'm playing though. I'm hoping that the world being mirrored to what I'm used to might be enough to throw me off when it comes to remembering things.


----------

